# Witch Jars, Halloween Lanterns, or Whatever.



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

Here is the bottle with its top removed. The cut edges of the glass are extremely sharp. I use coarse sandpaper to rough up the edges. I also remove the ring of soot left by the candle.








Here is another departure from Pumpkinrot's method. He uses a coat of diluted white glue to cloud the surface of the glass. I decided to try good, old-fashioned mud; mostly because I am cheap and mud is free but also because deep down I am always looking for an excuse to play in the mud.








After being dunked in the mud, the bottle rests on some newspaper and dries overnight.








Here is the nice, crusty bottle.








Using an old rag, I wipe the surface of the bottle down to leave it with a more irregular coating of dirt.








To give the bottle some color, I use black, red, and green paint. I have some nice, fat brushes and I water the paint down a lot. I start with the black and go over the entire surface of the bottle inside and out. Next, I use the red and green on the inside surface of the bottle and drag the paintbrush along to rim, letting the colors randomly drip down the inside of the glass.








Here is the finished lantern with flash.








Here is the finished lantern without flash.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

How cool is that..... did you use some type of sealer on the mud to keep it from flaking off after regular use.... also did you weather proof it??? May have to put this on my list of things to do!


----------



## winstonterr (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,
We are planning a witch's house for Halloween. We need ideas for what to put in a large glass pickle jar.?We already have a jar for eyeballs. If anyone has any ideas of what to put in a jar AND how to make it please let me know. The spookier the better. Due to where we work it cant be anything like a baby or something that might offend people. Thanks.
________________________
wholesale jars


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I bought one of those kids snakes that expand in water. It's been in there for a year now











I love the tutorial, the jars are awesome..I love grungy Witch stuff


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Sep 23, 2007)

z0mb13 said:


> How cool is that..... did you use some type of sealer on the mud to keep it from flaking off after regular use.... also did you weather proof it??? May have to put this on my list of things to do!


I hadn't thought too much about the rain. We don't get much here. I wonder if there is a good weatherproofer that is safe for use in applications involving candles.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow that is awesome


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Great tutorial. I'm going to see if I can adapt it to a plastic bottle and use an electronic tea light. (Not too much in the way of glass bottles in my area.)


----------



## Fancy Dress (May 5, 2011)

That was great. It looks fantastic


----------



## Keosilver (Sep 19, 2010)

Ooo now that is a delightful prop! Perhaps you could use like an acrylic sealer that dries matted?


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

wow, a different way looking at it, gotta file this one, great job!


----------

